
Researchers Print World’s First 3-D Heart - puttycat
https://www.haaretz.com/science-and-health/.premium-israeli-scientists-print-world-s-first-3-d-heart-1.7124321
======
puttycat
Unpaid-wall link: [https://www.haaretz.com/amp/science-and-health/.premium-
isra...](https://www.haaretz.com/amp/science-and-health/.premium-israeli-
scientists-print-world-s-first-3-d-heart-1.7124321)

